# Where can i glean information on furry conventions in Either NC, SC, or GA?



## Bose (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm relatively new to the whole furry community thing, but I've heard talk that there are furry conventions sometimes, and I've been wondering a few things, such as where I might find information on locations and times, and what goes on at one (is it similar to other conventions where you get to meet artists and writers? or something entirely different?).

I'd appreciate any information anyone could point me towards.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 13, 2009)

I know that there's been a Furry convention in Atlanta, and there's always MFM in Tennesee. That's not TOO far away. There's a list of all the conventions in one of the sticky threads, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 13, 2009)

www.wikifur.com


----------



## RailRide (Sep 14, 2009)

http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html

Even better.

---PCJ


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 14, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> I know that there's been a Furry convention in Atlanta, and there's always MFM in Tennesee. That's not TOO far away. There's a list of all the conventions in one of the sticky threads, if I'm not mistaken.



Actually, it's in Mississippi next year.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 14, 2009)

yes mfm is in olive branch mississippi  next  year  and you could go to furry fiesta,,,, or  wildnights or oklacon{WN  and okla  are in oklahoma}


----------



## GreenReaper (Sep 15, 2009)

As for what happens at one, try a page I wrote earlier, and WikiFur's convention resources list. There's also a Wikipedia's list if the ones at WikiFur weren't good enough for you.


----------



## Reyne_Hoshi (Roxi Kit) (Dec 21, 2013)

This helped a lot for me. Thank you so much.


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Jan 6, 2014)

FWA in Atlanta, Georgia is in late March my friends tell me. Like the 21st to the 23rd....I trust they are right as they go to everyone they can on the east coast lol. But it could have changed I suppose.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 6, 2014)

Istanbul said:


> Actually, it's in *Mississippi* next year.



why

that should be the last place to have a furry convention


----------

